# Safe Sedative for Farrier Troubled Horse



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a horse who has had bad experiences with farriers and has gotten into a habit of kicking.

I have been working on fixing this problem, and there is definitely an improvement!!

However, he really needs to get his feet done, they're starting to crack and it can't wait any longer.

*Is there a mild sedative i can put in his food or anything that will help mellow him out just a little bit more so he can safely get his feet trimmed?*

I dont plan on using it every time, just until he is 100% not going to kick, i just don't want to risk my farrier getting hurt.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i've never used it, but have read that ACE is effective for giving horses that little bit of dopey they need to get stuff like farrier done. not sure if you'd have to get it through your vet or not though. maybe give G&E a call and ask to speak to the pharmacist there, they would most likely know exactly what you need.

any time you want me to come work with Copper, just let me know! i'm good with kicky ponies, lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

ACE is a controlled substance and is only available through a vet.

I'd say ACE is probably your best bet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> i've never used it, but have read that ACE is effective for giving horses that little bit of dopey they need to get stuff like farrier done. not sure if you'd have to get it through your vet or not though. maybe give G&E a call and ask to speak to the pharmacist there, they would most likely know exactly what you need.
> 
> any time you want me to come work with Copper, just let me know! i'm good with kicky ponies, lol


He's coming along really well, I've just run out of time and he needs them done NOW! 

I have the chiro coming out the evening before, so hopefully he'll be feeling good and behave!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Call your vet and ask for Dormosedan gel. It's given under the tongue from a plastic syringe like a wormer tube and works in about a half hour. Have used it with awesome success. Takes from 30 minutes to 2 hours or so for the average horse to really wake up from. Sometimes it's prescription, but sometimes you can just go pick it up, it depends on the state.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

Shoebox, we are up in Canada, so livestock drug laws/regulations may differ.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> Shoebox, we are up in Canada, so livestock drug laws/regulations may differ.


Aah, didn't catch that. Good point. Can't hurt to give a ring and ask about it though!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

we have a local tack store/pharmacy/just about anything you need for any animal store here, they would be the ones that would know exactly about regulations regarding sedatives. 

Hailey, i called G&E for you. they have ACE. no vet prescription needed! just go to the pharmacy counter. age, weight, etc of horse would most likely be needed for dosage.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

To your subject heading, my initial reaction was "A patient, considerate farrier"! The best 'sedative' IMO! Unfortunately, IME, far from sedatives, many farriers have the effect of 'stimulants'!:lol: Of course, I realise this doesn't always cut it, not to mention whether you can find one willing to put in the time, assuming it may take some. 

The other consideration is, why exactly is he kicking? Is it fear, having learned that fighting works, or is it due to pain that he gets reactive? As you're having the chiro the day before, hopefully he can resolve, or at least tell you how to manage any issues to allow the job to be done without pain. If he's a vet chiro, might be worth asking him if giving you any bute for the horse pre-farriery, if pain is a cause/contributor.

Any true sedatives here must be gotten through a vet. You don't want the horse too dopey that he has trouble holding his feet up either tho. There are many 'natural' type ones available, but have heard they're not that effective. I haven't ever used, but have heard lots of good reports about chamomile though. It is, like most herbal/nutritional remedies, a cumulative, rather than instant type thing though, so maybe adding it to his feed for a week or so before the farrier is necessary.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

so did Copper get his hooves done yet? if so, how was he for the farrier?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't have much faith in Ace. I had a donkey who was really bad about getting his feet done. Tried Ace and it dropped his inhibitions enough so that instead of trying to leave he was aiming killing blows. He meant business.

Many years ago when I was a teen my first horse was very ring sour when I got her. Old owner told me to give her Ace before I tried to run barrels. Same thing. She would rear to the point of nearly flipping herself. Without it she was just hot.

If you have to do it there are better drugs out there.


----------



## JetHorse (Aug 18, 2014)

Acepromazine may or may not work. Personally I've never seen it work particularly well. Definitely ask your vet, I wouldn't take advice from people on a forum for this primarily, it would only help guide me when I go to ask a vet.


----------



## mymeadow (Mar 30, 2014)

How about Quietex? Has anyone tried it? How well does it work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

